# Rocky Patel Pick Ups



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Rockey Patel Renaissance & Rocky Patel Autumn Collection


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Bodacious


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

whats the deal with the Rocky Patel Renaissance


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

The newest creation by Rocky Patel is here. It is earthy, yet smooth and flavorful. If you are a fan of Rocky’s cigars you will be a big fan of this. Rich Sumatra wrapper gives this cigar tons of flavor but definitely doesn’t push strength to the edge.

^-From 2 Guys website


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice pick up!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

they look yummy


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet, more RP's to add to the list.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

both of those look great. please let us know how they review. Thanks.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

they look great


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:dribble: Looks tasty barry!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice. Can't go wrong w/ RP.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pick up!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick-ups! The Renaissance looks especially good! :dribble:


----------



## Corona Chris (May 23, 2007)

The Rocky Patel Renaissance was a slow burning treat!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet pick up! I will definately be checking on these next week.


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

:dribble:


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

cboor001 said:


> both of those look great. please let us know how they review. Thanks.


My allergies are preventing me from reviewing... I will review them ASAP though


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Autumn collection?


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Doogie said:


> Autumn collection?


Rocky is doing a Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter Collection


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Those look great.


----------

